# Is my puppy full GSD ?



## Malik10517 (Oct 20, 2020)

I got Kaleis from a shelter(3months)and he was listed down a GSD and I kinda believe he is full gsd but I’m not 100% because of his ears and his general size he is 7months according to the birthdate they had listed (2/28/20) and sitting at about 50pounds; he’s on the leaner side but I just want a second opinion, when I take him to parks and such people ask me what kind of dog he is and I say gsd but some people aren’t convinced (mostly because of the ears) but I do know floppy ears could be because of weak genes and cartilage; anyway lmk what you think
-also mix or pure I love him and don’t plan to change anything just want to know what you guys think for my curiosity 

-sorry if this post is in the wrong spot new to this forum


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

no he isn’t... i’d say possibly half but most likely less. ears, coat and muzzle are from something else. pitt, dobie, kelpie... he could be lots of things.

stinkin cute tho!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My guess is dobie, gsd,and a dash of something else.Handsome boy!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Zero chance he's 100% GSD.
But good intelligent looking pup


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Uhm, No.

Regardless, he’s a discerning, deserving creature.

Best of luck w him.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Get a DNA test done on him. Embark.com and if you can afford it get the additional health test done as you'll learn whether he's susceptible to 178 genetic health problems. Well worth it.

I'd say he's most likely a mix- I see Lab or something in his face, and his body structure doesn't look pure GSD.

My rescue also made me wonder if she was a full gsd so I did the dna test and health. Found out to my surprise she is
a full gsd and has healthy genes plus no DM in her dna. I lost my last dog to DM and was relieved to learn she won't get it.
Your dog is very handsome and looks like a nice, smart dog, regardless of his dna. Good Luck with him.


----------



## Malik10517 (Oct 20, 2020)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Get a DNA test done on him. Embark.com and if you can afford it get the additional health test done as you'll learn whether he's susceptible to 178 genetic health problems. Well worth it.
> 
> I'd say he's most likely a mix- I see Lab or something in his face, and his body structure doesn't look pure GSD.
> 
> ...


Thank you I was looking to get a test on embark I will keep you guys updates with the results, I also guessed lab mix of some sort


----------



## Malik10517 (Oct 20, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Zero chance he's 100% GSD.
> But good intelligent looking pup


Haha, yea he’s a smart one wish I could figure out how to post videos of his training 


Damicodric said:


> Uhm, No.
> 
> Regardless, he’s a discerning, deserving creature.
> 
> Best of luck w him.


yea, of course; gsd mix or not I love him and he’s apart of our family wouldn’t give him up for anything


----------



## Malik10517 (Oct 20, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> My guess is dobie, gsd,and a dash of something else.Handsome boy!


It’s funny you say dobie tho I showed him to my friends dad and he also said he had to mixed with some of that


----------



## Malik10517 (Oct 20, 2020)

Fodder said:


> no he isn’t... i’d say possibly half but most likely less. ears, coat and muzzle are from something else. pitt, dobie, kelpie... he could be lots of things.
> 
> stinkin cute tho!!


I figured but it’s all fine, I can’t wait to get this dna test to see exactly what it is, my guess so far is lab and Doberman but who knows honestly


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

100% cute for sure!


----------

